# Australian Adoption Wanted



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi there, anyone from Australia - preferably Perth, Western Australia with a female needing adoption? We are looking for a friend for Podgy (who we think is male - he is 6 mths old) and not having much luck with searching the 'net Pigeon people.

Hope you can help
Regards,
Dana


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Dear Podgys mum I know bec a wildlife rehabber from central Victoria is lOoking to rehome 2 pigeons she raised. Perhaps there mIght be a chance of finding podgy a mate this way? It could be pgtalks possibly first Australian/Australian adoption. If you look up becs thread I believe it is under the ferals forum on pigeons.biz


----------



## Bec1690 (Feb 17, 2011)

*I have two birds I'm needing to rehome*

Hi there, I have two birds (male and female) approx 6 months old needing a good home - I am a wildlife carer and I raised a group of pigeons and two keep coming back post release. They are now occupying a pen which has put a stop to a lot of the wildlife work I do so I'm desperate to find them a home. They are very close so I'd really prefer not to seperate them.

Please let me know if this may be a possibility.


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Bec, 
Sorry for the late reply. Haven't been here for awhile. Did you manage to find a home for your birds?

I wouldn't be able to help. We already have a male pigeon & were looking for a female - at the time. 

Was interested to hear if you had had any luck re-homing your birds though.
Regards,
Dana


----------



## pigeon lee (Oct 5, 2011)

*Good homes urgently needed in Victoria, Australia.*

Hi, 
I am urgently looking for good homes in Victoria, Australia for 90 pigeons whose owner is having to re-home them because he had to move house. They are used to being free most of the time but at present are on the back of his truck in cages so they need homes as soon as possible. We are in Bendigo, Central Victoria.


----------



## macka (Oct 26, 2008)

Seeing as you are in Victoria.All pigeons are in lock down.
There is a disease PMV1
That means they are not to be moved,sold or showed.
So please keep them all together in a loft & don't,
spread them about.Better still get in touch with the 
DPI,you could be unknowly spreading this disease about.
PS what type of Pigeons are they.


----------



## pigeon lee (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't know what sort of pigeons they are. They are not my pigeons but belong to an acquaintance who apparently just allowed them to breed unchecked. I know that someone who races pigeons took a small number of them fairly recently. Perhaps you could advise me on humane euthanasia? They cannot stay caged indefinitely as they would be suffering crowded into such a confined space.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

That's pretty sad for the pigeons. Like Macka said, there is a 90 day lock down of all pigeons in Victoria to stop the spread of PMV virus. The ban of pigeon movement is for 90 days from September 28. 

http://new.dpi.vic.gov.au/agriculture/pests-diseases-and-weeds/animal-diseases/pigeon-virus


----------



## Mochang (Oct 15, 2011)

ive got a pigeon in sydney that needs a good home


----------

